# Excel: Unreadable Content



## java_momma (Feb 25, 2003)

I am ready to burst into tears. I was working on my workbook on Tuesday. Added a sheet, hid another sheet and saved. Everything was fine. I opened it up yesterday to add to it and excel (2007) had an error pop-up that said, "Excel found unreadable content in "master.xls." Do you want to recover the contents of this workbook? If you trust the source of this workbook, click yes." If I click yes, only numbers appear every now and then on some of the pages. All the other information is gone.  I had a ton of pages on this workbook. I closed it and didn't save changes. I opened it in Open Office calc and it was blank as well. The file itself is showing as 1.22mb. The thumbnail shows writing on the sheet.

Did I just lose all my work? (It would so fit in with the week I am having.)

Any help would be soooo appreciated.
Thanks.
Erin


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Post the file or email it to me and I'll see if a repair utility will work on it.

Rollin_Again at hotmail dot com

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## java_momma (Feb 25, 2003)

Rollin_Again said:


> Post the file or email it to me and I'll see if a repair utility will work on it.
> 
> Rollin_Again at hotmail dot com
> 
> ...


Thank you -- file is on it's way to you. My email is erin.mycupofjoe at gmail dot com.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I ran the repair utility on the file but nothing but jibberish was displayed in the workbook. My repair utility is pretty old (5 years) so you may want to google "Excel Repair" to see if a newer program can recover your data. Most of those programs allow you to try the program with limited functionality to see if it works before deciding whether or not to spend the money to pushase it. Sorry I couldn't help more. 

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## java_momma (Feb 25, 2003)

Rollin_Again said:


> I ran the repair utility on the file but nothing but jibberish was displayed in the workbook. My repair utility is pretty old (5 years) so you may want to google "Excel Repair" to see if a newer program can recover your data. Most of those programs allow you to try the program with limited functionality to see if it works before deciding whether or not to spend the money to pushase it. Sorry I couldn't help more.
> 
> Regards,
> Rollin


Well thanks for trying! 

I'm bracing myself for the worst. Hopefully I can build back most of it. Some I know will be lost for good. :S

Thanks again!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

try the steps listed here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929766


----------



## java_momma (Feb 25, 2003)

slurpee55 said:


> try the steps listed here
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929766


Hi! I have no clue in the world what that is talking about. :S I don't know how to remove the current time properties. Thanks though! I'm doomed. I know it. :|


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

This happens when excel has a pivot table that connects to a SQL Server Analysis Services 2005 cube with defined KPI's where at least one of the KPIs have set property "Current Time Member". To fix this problem you have to make sure that "Current Time Member" property does not have anything defined in it. - Alas, I really don't know what the heck it means either. I have read that if you fix the KPI, you should refresh all the Pivot Tables, save and then open again and it should be okay.
Anyone understand this?


----------

